# closest association to me



## boknows honey bee's (May 19, 2010)

Can I get some direction here? I live in Dighton mass. I am only 15 miles west of Providence RI. I am looking for an association nearest to me. I feel it would be god for help and learning. 

Also if any f you bee keepers are in my area and would like to hook up to help each other and share experiances of this area please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

I would contact Bristol County BeeKeepers @ www.bristolbee.com


----------



## boknows honey bee's (May 19, 2010)

Thank you Hawktster


----------



## boknows honey bee's (May 19, 2010)

Thank u much, Hawkster


----------

